

Y Combinator on the front page of Digg - Alex3917
http://digg.com/tech_news/Y_Combinator_plans_to_fund_more_start_ups

======
fuzzmeister
I interpreted this title as meaning that HN was on the front page of Digg, and
nearly had a heart attack.

~~~
citrik
hehe, I read the headline the same way. I was thinking, there goes the
neighborhood...

------
echair
People who dugg this also dugg:

Chuck Norris in Oblivion Episode 9

15 Adorable Newborn Animal Pics from Zoos

Dog Sledding in Montana’s Wilderness

------
kingsley_20
more importantly, digg's on the home page of hacker news.

------
aswanson
The comments above viewing threshold seem to be ok. The truly idiotic ones are
buried. Digg might still have some potential.

~~~
whughes
These are likely above-average comments. The people who would take the time to
look at this article and comment instead of skipping over it are probably
going to make higher-quality comments. This article does seem to be slightly
out of Digg's normal interests.

~~~
aswanson
Right, thought of the selection bias as I was typing, but the fact that those
type of commenters are still there points to some potential, however
dispersed.

------
quellhorst
Damn, now its time to post lots of complex programming articles. Just no
ERLANG this time.

------
auston
Quick, everyone: Bury it!

~~~
zhyder
Let's digg it up, in case some entrepreneurs haven't heard of YC yet. Most of
the people I meet in the valley still haven't.

~~~
blasdel
Not having heard of YC or News.YC is perfectly acceptable.

Spending your time on Digg is absolutely not. If I were pg I'd sooner approve
an application from Anon than from a duggalo.

